# You guys missed all the fun!



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I woke up to lights flickering at around 6:00 am yesterday. Then they went off. There was nothing I could do so I looked out the window to see how bad the snow was, this area was under a blizzard warning. I put a tea kettle on the wood burning stove, and I went back to bed knowing it would be an interesting day ahead. A few hours later I heard the boys so I got up.

We made hot cereal and had fresh coffee while discussing the oil lamps, packing snow for the fridge etc. It was a relaxing great day for all of us. Pork chops, apple sauce and buttered potatoes cooked on the wood burning stove for dinner and Chinese checkers by the light of our oil lamps.

The boys got 2 calls, one to help move firewood inside and one to shovel. We ended up with about 8 inches of snow and some huge drifts. The winds gave us about 40 mile an hour gusts.

The airport in Denver was closed due to lack of power, people were stranded on the interstate. Hundreds of miles of interstates and roads were closed.

The boys actually thanked me for being prepared because it made our day great instead of panic filled. To quote the youngest one as we were eating breakfast "I am so glad we don't depend on electricity for everything". We discussed starting the generator but decided that we would conserve the gas in case the outage lasted longer.



> Authorities across the state cautioned drivers to avoid the roads -- in fact, the National Guard has been deployed to help with rescue missions.
> 
> Shailen Bhatt, the executive director of the Colorado Department of Transportation, called Wednesday's storm "a very extraordinary and significant event." All 500 of CDOT's plows were deployed, and Bhatt says there was nothing further CDOT could have done.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep, approx what part of CO are you in (no need for exact locale). I ask because I lived on the front range at 8,000 ft. for years (Near Conifer and Evergreen). My sister still lives in Evergreen, and they are getting hit with a few feet.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Between Denver and Greeley


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

1/2" of ice knocked out cable for an hour,power was off for an hour or so last night.morning


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Great job Auntie! Being prepared is FUN!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We drove home last night in a foot of snow about 200 miles through MN into WI. Not a big deal but we had a flatbed trailer weighting about 8-10K with half a pole barn strapped on it. We cruised along counting all the little front wheel drive cars in the ditch. Some stuck on the snow covered freeway off ramps, in the middle of the road or spun off in the ditch. 

It struck me how stupid these people are and unprepared. They live in WI and MN where it can be 60 degrees one day and 12 inches of snow the next. Which is exactly what happened. Yet they drove their bald tired little car in near blizzard conditions risking all our lives. I'd bet 90% of these idiots didn't know it was going to snow until they looked out the window. I wonder how prepared they are for a SHTF scenario??


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Colorada is for summer.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

Snow?
What is this word "snow" that you speak of?

(I shouldn't joke around like that. We're WAY overdue for a hurricane on the Florida panhandle, and I think our luck will soon run out.)


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Snow is how we will keep our food cold without electricity LOL


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good job, Auntie! Your kids are lucky to have you.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Snow is how we will keep our food cold without electricity LOL


Every winter i would get a couple cords of wood, and burn a fire every day. Power goes out, simple my generator ran the well pump and I would grab a good book and toss a 12 pack of beer out the back door into a snow drift!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sedition said:


> Snow?
> What is this word "snow" that you speak of?
> 
> (I shouldn't joke around like that. We're WAY overdue for a hurricane on the Florida panhandle, and I think our luck will soon run out.)


It's that white stuff that piles up around the back of the house.

Go out and get a big pan of it, . . . spoon it into bowls, . . . pour chocolate sauce, . . . blueberry / raspberry / strawberry / cherry syrup on top, . . . grab a spoon, . . . enjoy.

And if the electric goes off, . . . after 36 hours, . . . put yer freezer stuff and fridge stuff in a big box on the back porch, . . . fill it with snow, . . . it'll keep.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sedition said:


> Snow?
> What is this word "snow" that you speak of?
> 
> (I shouldn't joke around like that. We're WAY overdue for a hurricane on the Florida panhandle, and I think our luck will soon run out.)


LOL Ft. Lard. got snow flurries back in the early 80's ,, I know I was there .


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking at a BUNCH of College grads I have to deal with...Every time we get a foot of snow or more (Couple times a winter here in Ky lately).... You'd be totally amazed at how many take off on a weekend trip and cant make it back to work or home even!

What a bunch of Dumb Asses! They have NEVER looked at a weather map on tv or online in their life!

Imagine SHTF?....Talk about Hunger???!!! If the Sandwich or pizza shop dont deliver and the 20$ worth of groceries in the fridge and pantry are already eaten they're screwed!

Had a new friend that grew up with her every whim catered to get shocked when she went to the grocery store to get a few things before a big snowstorm....she didn't think they needed to but was talked into it...Shelves were pretty bare 12 hours before the storm and she was totally amazed!! They think the stuff just appears on store shelves no matter what!

Did I say... Dumb Asses!!!


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

8"? That's nothin'. I lived there, '99-'12, in Longmont, Frederick, and Firestone. Ault ( a unique little town) was my favorite but too far from Boulder to commute. Lots of weekends on the Grasslands (my avatar was shot there), plinking, camping. When the wind was right, you could smell Greeley fifty miles away. Always reminded me of Manteca, north of Modesto, California, and that old song locally popular about "The Aroma of Manteca". This winter, I got snowed in around the first of January for a couple weeks. Got out once in the third week then stuck again for about a month. Not that much snow, really, but the wind blew for days and drifted everything closed. Deep drifts. Pulled my neighbor out three times. Got my ATV stuck three times trying to go to town for the mail, had to winch that sucker out, and my truck was stuck at the bottom of a wind-blown and drifted draw for a couple-three weeks. I was trying to back it up to the house, slid off sideways, started to roll, so I turned her downhill and punched it through three feet of snow and sage brush with some deeper drifts in one wild seven-second ride and made it to the bottom (4x4, all wheels chained). Walked back home. The ATV was still stuck. Had plenty of food, fuel and water, books, DVD's, radio and internet and reloading components. Dog and couple cats. Hung out and let solar power do its thing. We got through another winter. It finally warmed up a couple weeks ago and I got the truck out OK, the snow's all gone (even that big drift out behind the house I've been packing the ice chest with is gone). Cool breezy, overcast today...typical March day in the high desert. It's so good to be alive.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I wish you were my Auntie.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Boulder got 22.5 inches


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

We got 14" in about 12 hours. 290,000 people without power for 12-36 hours. I watched as people panicked about, get this, keeping the food in their refrigerator from spoiling. There is snow outside, but they can't figure even that out! The die off will be huge if the grid ever goes down for real.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Down in Colorado Springs, we had just enough snow for some of it to stick around on roofs and shaded areas, the wind reminded me of the panhandle of Oklahoma, blew like someone stuck a giant wind turbine on pikes peak and motor propelled it right into the city.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Proud of ya! It's the stories like this that make prepping look so damn good. How can anyone think this is the crack pot thing they broadcast on tv.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

Last snow we had down here was in 1993. A buddy of mine that I hadn't seen in 5 years went out to drink some beer and tell some lies.
Before we finished the 1st pitcher, the door to the bar flew open and a big snowball flew in and smacked against the wall. We both looked at our beer mugs and I told him "Dude, we haven't had THAT much to drink!"
Went outside and it was snowing like a big dog. So what did we do? Drove to Panama City to pick up chicks and party in the snow.
Young(er) and stupid.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, . . . we had it really tough here in Central Ohio this winter, . . . 

First blizzard blew in about the 10th of January, . . . we got about a half inch.........

Second one was toward the first of Feb, . . . only about half the first one, . . . but still plenty of snow...........

Last one almost got me, . . . it was a FULL half inch, . . . maybe 5/8 of an inch. 

I laugh only because I'm 71 years old, . . . and I absolutely have never seen a winter like this here.

Snow went North of us, . . . and South of us, . . . about a 40 mile wide by 60 mile long patch of central Ohio that didn't get enough snow this winter to hardly bother saying the word.

Guess we'll pay for it one of these days, . . . but for now, . . . I'm just enjoying.........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

Snow would be good right now! We're dealing with freezing rain. 

For you Southern Folks who can't connect the dots on what that means, that's warm air up top causing rain, and cold air/surfaces causing it to freeze on contact. 

Hockey rinks, every where you go. 

Here's the catch. Freezing rain tends to make little branches bigger, and make big branches do fancy body work to the roof of your Camry. Also tends to take out power lines. 

Tens of thousands currently without power here in Ontario. I'm sittin' here like "BRING IT ON MODDA NATURE!!!!"

Prepping is fun.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

PrepperFF712 said:


> Snow would be good right now! We're dealing with freezing rain.
> 
> For you Southern Folks who can't connect the dots on what that means, that's warm air up top causing rain, and cold air/surfaces causing it to freeze on contact.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. When I lived in Georgia a few years back, we had 2 ice storms back to back over the weekends. Both times my car was solidly encased in 1/2" sheet of ice. This Florida boy wasn't sure exactly how do deal with that...LOL.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Deebo said:


> I wish you were my Auntie.


Well Deebo, I am your Auntie when it comes to prepping.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie my dear, I used to live in Denver, Chicago, Milwaukee, and it's stories like yours and remembering some storms like the one that clobbered you that gives me comfort that I am in the great state of Texas.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

People lose their minds when it snows here. The dummies will still drive like the roads are dry.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Auntie my dear, I used to live in Denver, Chicago, Milwaukee, and it's stories like yours and remembering some storms like the one that clobbered you that gives me comfort that I am in the great state of Texas.


I really miss Texas. One of these days I hope to get down to the Gulf for some unfinished business.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Auntie, are you a ham? Asking because we are close, but not too close. Might be good to share info if things get bad.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

No I don't like cameras at all HAHAHA. No I am not at this time, I am budgeting for it and hope to have it in place by the end of the year.


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Wow, cheeeeeeeesy! 

Hamtestonline was worth it, when you get your call sign, let me know. Good group of folks around you all on 2 meters.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Waterguy said:


> Wow, cheeeeeeeesy!
> 
> Hamtestonline was worth it, when you get your call sign, let me know. Good group of folks around you all on 2 meters.


I am going to blame the cheesy comment on the baileys that got poured into my coffee 

I will let you know when I get set up.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

glad you got the snow...on the other end of the state all we got was the 50 to 60 mph wind gust.
Looks like we are going to pay for it today though, forecast said 10" to 18" for us today.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Great for you auntie, preps make things like storms a non event.
It is rewarding to look back and see how well things went instead of turning into a horror show.
A snow storm was the impetus for me to start prepping.

In 1978 we had a great winter storm, house was buried under at least 15 feet of snow blown in off the lake.
We almost froze and starved in that event, it was a week before a state crew cleared the main road.
Then the tow cleared my road with a CAT D8.
Today the same event occurred it would have no effect, just a minor inconvenience.


----------

